# A Casual Gaming Graphic Card under Rs. 4500



## podan123 (Mar 10, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? 
Ans: I'm planning to buy the SMPS along with it... may be FSP Saga II 400W is enough and good for me.

2. What is your budget?
Ans: Rs. 4500 for graphics card and Rs 2500 for SMPS.

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: Not so much high. Decent resolution.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:

*CPU* -  Intel Pentium D 820
RAM  - 2.0GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 401MHz (6-6-6-15)
*Motherboard* - Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G41MT-S2P (Socket 775)
*Hard Drives*
	156GB Maxtor Maxtor 6V160E0 ATA Device (SATA)
	78GB Seagate ST380211AS ATA Device (SATA)

I'm considering to take either of these two graphics card
Raedon 5670 1GB GDDR5
Raedon 6670 1GB GDDR5

and I also would like to know the current prices of the above mentioned graphics card. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## techiemaharaj (Mar 10, 2012)

Both 5670 and 6670 cards are good...
Here are the price of both as found on Flipkart.

HD 5670 1 GB - DDR3 - 4k , DDR5 - 4.9k
HD 6670 1 GB - 5k


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

for psu go for corsair cx430v2 .@2.3 k at most.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 10, 2012)

HD6670 1Gb GDDR5 @ 5k
Corsair CX430W V2 @ 2.3k

a bit over budget.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Mar 10, 2012)

If you want to play games like NFS RUN, CRYSIS etc. HD 5450 is not bad..it can handle these games...this costs around 2-2.5k...Even the NVIDIA 220 is around this range.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ if someone is serious about gaming then they should ditch the tow above mentioned gpus at all cost - they are good HTPC gpus onl.

@ OP - try to get R6670-MD1GD5 - it has two fans so it will run cooler than others


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> If you want to play games like NFS RUN, CRYSIS etc. HD 5450 is not bad..it can handle these games...this costs around 2-2.5k...Even the NVIDIA 220 is around this range.



these gpu are meant for htpc.


----------

